# 2015 Chevy Cruze Body Work



## carlosrsjr (Apr 7, 2019)

Hello, I'm new to the forum and hoping you guys can help. I was involved in a hit and run and I'm currently in the process of fixing it. I've attached pictures of the damage and was wondering if anybody thinks it's an easy repair for a amateur mechanic like myself. I was also wondering if so, where the best place would be to buy the parts. I could careless about color as I plan to repaint it all black in the future. Please and thank you, Carlos


----------



## carlosrsjr (Apr 7, 2019)

Another pic


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

It should Buff right out!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

carlosrsjr said:


> Another pic


This looks very fixable. Purchase the appropriate fascia (bumper cover), an inner fender liner and a fender. Those are the primary parts I can see you will need. There are other plastic bits underneath the facsia tht may also need to be replaced and you will see them as you take it apart. Take your time and practice removing the fascia correctly as in the future you may want to change your headlights, side markers, add foglights etc and it is good to know how the fascia can be taken off and put back on.


Later on I will try and add some exploded views and some possible sources for the parts. For now try discount auto parts and MBI to name a few.


----------



## guuyuk (Nov 12, 2015)

Discount Body Parts and LKQ have been good places when I needed to find replacement body parts.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)




----------



## carlosrsjr (Apr 7, 2019)

So all the parts should be available for sale when I buy them? Or will i have to find replacement bolts n parts?


----------



## carlosrsjr (Apr 7, 2019)

And are those diagrams the respective steps in order? Or just a basic diagram?


----------



## bsumpter (Dec 18, 2013)

You're probably want to take it to a shop. Yes I'm sure an amateur could do the parts swap, but its not gonna be worth the headache. Judging from the pics LF rail and core support have damage and will need some pull time. You'll likely find more when you disassemble. And if you don't have them pulled, the way these bumpers/headlights fit the fenders it will not line up or wont stay snapped into the fender. I have 8 years experience in a body shop.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

carlosrsjr said:


> So all the parts should be available for sale when I buy them? Or will i have to find replacement bolts n parts?


I would reuse any nuts, bolts, clips etc that I could. Most parts are available still, but you can go to LKQ or a Pick N Pull and remove an entire front clip yourself for not much.



carlosrsjr said:


> And are those diagrams the respective steps in order? Or just a basic diagram?


Those diagrams are just a simplified exploded diagram from a dealers parts listing. 


If you are not able to weld or decide whether or not the frame is bent, @bsumpter has a valid point. But on the other hand, if you are willing to learn and a very patient, you should have no issues.

One thing you could do is bring it to a shop and get an estimate. They may tell you more about the damage that would help decide if it is just a remove and replace job or if straightening the sub frame is required among other things.


----------



## Ravenkeeper (Sep 10, 2017)

When someone backed into our '14 Cruze, I was all over CraigsList looking for a replacement rear bumper wrap, found quite a few in our color.


----------



## Q.8 (May 24, 2019)

Please tell me where i can buy it???


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Q.8 said:


> Please tell me where i can buy it???
> View attachment 287031


I see you have posted this in a bunch of older threads. Why didn't just start your own thread? Is this a 2015 fascia?


----------



## Q.8 (May 24, 2019)

I come from Viet Nam. I see it so beautiful and I like this. I'll replace my front bumper as this bumper if I can order it.


----------

